# Brownhills - Newark



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

We had a recent trip to Brownhills the other day, must admit they have quite a good amount of stock, we were just browsing for the day when we downsize and will have the brass to purchase a motorhome. If we commit and buy one, it will be the first and last so to speak, as the brass from the house sale will have to last us out.

Back to Brownhills, as I am disabled I looked through the windows, while the wife went inside for a look around. We had the usual salesman hovering around, but when they were told we were just browsing, they soon disappeared. 

We saw a couple or three Hymers, but to be honest, at our kind of price range, they would have made a good shed for my 12 chickens, not 25 grands worth IMHO. 

Our "ideal" motor home would be, right hand drive, auto gearbox if possible, fixed bed at the rear, bathroom at the side/rear, Cooking in the centre, lounge at the front, and "winterised" as we spend a lot of time in Scotland during the winter months.

The bed over the front driving compartment is no good to us as I could not climb the ladder to go to bed. the fixed rear bed is a mandatory item for us. We have plenty of time, and are enjoying looking around at the various second hand models. Time is on our side.

We had a small meal at the cafe at Brownhills, it was ok-ish, but we had to choose a different meal as our first two choices were "unavailable" for some reason.

Are there any more LARGE dealerships in visiting range of Sheffield with a good selection of second hand motorhomes?.

I apologise if this question is on the wrong forum.

Angelfire.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Try camper Uk in Lincoln. They are approx. a half an hour drive from Brownhills, Newark and they have a good selection of used motorhomes.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Oakhills of sutton in ashfield. www.omcmotorhomes.co.uk
Edge hill at mansfield woodhouse www.edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk

Check them out in dealer reports. :wink:

Dave p


----------



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for that guys, we will dodge around this weekend (weather permiting) and have a look around, I suppose its common sense to look around several dealers.

Cheers.

Angelfire.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Angelfire said:


> Are there any more LARGE dealerships in visiting range of Sheffield with a good selection of second hand motorhomes?.
> 
> I apologise if this question is on the wrong forum.
> 
> Angelfire.


Hi Angelfire,

Try >>Lowdhams<<, which are not too far away, and although not a big dealer, try >>DMIUK<<, who are right on your doorstep, especially if you're looking for good German quality used MHs.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi JockandRita,

I went past Deepcar motorhomes on Sunday, it was'nt open. I have a gut feeling it may have closed. Their web page has not changed for ages it seems.

Regards

Angelfire/Phil*


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Not wishing to 'diss' anyone but just check out Brownhills on here before buying from them.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Angelfire 
Have you tried South Yorkshire Motorhomes.

Link SYC&M

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Angelfire

I always enjoy looking around at motorhomes. Ours is _just about_ perfect for us, and we have the exact layout you describe. Our friends Uncle Norman and Auntie Sandra have the exact same layout as us, but in an Adria Coral. It's quite a popular layout.

On winterising, our fresh water tanks are inside, and therefore protected from the worst of the weather. The grey water tank is outside, and in our case a bit unprotected. If we were regular winter campers, I'd do something about it, such as insulating it and boxing it it, but as we're not, it's not a problem to us.

Happy hunting!

Gerald


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Phil

Have a look at an Auto Trail Cheyenne 696 it should meet your requirements.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Angelfire
Some Hymers have had the overcab bed removed or not fitted to give more cupboard space.

Bob


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Steph said:


> Not wishing to 'diss' anyone but just check out Brownhills on here before buying from them.


I have been to Brownhills to buy mine this year (Last month) and I have had a very pleasant experience and also a great deal so I have ordered.

I think you can look on here for a lot of dealers and get surprised.

I have an Autotrail Delaware and what you describe you want fits it close, but it would be about £45 k at a 2008 model


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Given your layout requirements, I guess the Hymer models with fixed rear transverse beds are out of the question as you have to go up a couple of fixed steps to get into the rear bed. If this is not a problem, there are two models to consider - B514 on a Fiat chassis and B630 on a Mercedes chassis. (Also the B644/614 or B680, but these are bigger and more expensive.)

For a rear fixed bed that is orientated fore and aft, next to the shower room, consider B654 on a Fiat chassis of B655 on a Merc chassis.

I think you indicated a budget of around £25k. I guess you will struggle to get any of the above unless they are from the late 90's, and you may need to go for a private sale to get this price. If you can get up to £30k or thereabouts, more will be available to you.

If you don't need an A-class (Hymer call them B class) then a low-profile might be the answer. E.g. Hymer T-class models 655, 574 or 575.

Depending on how much gear you need to carry, watch out for vans with limited payload. You may be wise to look for one that is built on the optional Fiat 18, or "maxi" chassis that can be plated at up to 3,900 kg Maximum Authorised Mass (MAM), rather than the Fiat 15 chassis which was the standard and has a MAM of 3,500 kg. If on a Merc base, they will normally be on a 313/6 chassis that can be plated at either 3,500 kg or 3,800 kg (uprating from 3.5 to 3.8 tonnes in this case is only a paper exercise).

LHD is not a problem (we have one and set out to find it) but if you are not going abroad very much, there is little point. However, you may find it easier to get one at your budget if it is LHD. Earlier Fiats were not available as automatics and when they did become available, they were LHD only at first. Mercs were available as automatics in both LHD and RHD although there are probably more LHD autos about.

Private dealers have already been mentioned in this or other threads you have posted. Also consider Peter Hambilton if not already mentioned. http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/ He has both direct sales and commission sales for private customers. If you are in no rush to buy (and that is good) it is worth letting private dealers know what you are looking for - if they can fit a trade-in receipt to a known potential customer, that makes their life easier.

All Hymers are well-winterised. Their insulation and heating systems prevent icing problems - not something that can be said of most British brands. Other good German brands to consider are Eura Mobil and Burstner, but there are probably more Hymers about. There are other good German brands too, but they will be more expensive - a lot more in some cases.

Hope this is of some help and good luck with the search.

Philip


----------



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow, never expected so much help so quickly.

Thank you all for your kind advice.

As we were caravaners for many years until we had to give it up, we have a good idea of the layout we require. Great to see posts helping in this direction.

We were in Scotland one winter when the temp fell to -20, we were lovely and warm in our Bucaneer, but the water froze, the toilet froze the bag of spuds in one of the cupboards froze solid like stones, the funny thing was the milk in the fridge did NOT freeze.

Happy Days.

Regards to all who took the time to reply,

Angelfire/Phil*


----------



## hairydog (May 1, 2005)

Angelfire said:


> I went past Deepcar motorhomes on Sunday, it wasn't open. I have a gut feeling it may have closed.


Yes, I'm told that they have packed up and gone back to Germany. The way that the prices and the business was going meant that they could make more money selling their stock to Germany than to the UK.

Some of the people who worked there are now working at Wellhouse Leisure, I think.

I wonder if that will cause problems for people who bought from them but need spares or service? Are Brownhills difficult about spares for grey imports?


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*brownhills newark*

Hi Angelfire
an ideal choice to fit your needs would be an autotrail miami 06/07 one with a very low mileage (under 10000) would cost around £36000 good luck
GEOMAR


----------

